# Why is my Nexus S so slow?



## deejaylobo

Okay, I used to love this phone. I got it back in Feb when it was relatively new to where I live and the first thing I did was root and flash it with CM. This gave me a serious case of ORD and I couldn't stop trying out new ROMs on my phone. It was amazing! And fun! And everything was quick. Couple months down the line, I lost my phone and quickly replaced it with another Nexus S. More flashing ensued.

So, now 8 months down the line, I find myself getting a little bored with the constant flashing and I've been looking for something that will be stable. Now, here's the problem, after the first flash of a ROM everything seems super zippy! And it fills me with hope and brings a tear to my eye. But, then I start actually using my phone...load 25 apps...everything's fine...50 apps...going strong...75 apps, 4 days in...uh oh, OH HAI LAG!...*phone makes a trollface*...100 apps, a week in...the lag is so bad I can't do any gaming...my favourite game Muffin Knight makes me want to chuck my phone across the room; it lags so much that by the time I think I've got me a sweet muffin, I'm somehow teleported to a little rat's back. This is the case with any ROM - CM7, MIUI, several AOSP ROMs like Oxygen, CO2, SuperAOSP/OSR, NexusBread. All of them slow down after several days.

What causes this? Can it be a hardware issue? Do I have a faulty phone? Could it be I flashed too much? I never really was one for overclocking, my phone doesn't handle it well for the long haul. Is it Android's memory management that is poor? Is this a general problem with Android? Oh, and while we're on the topic. What the heck is "True Multitasking"? Does it mean, when I'm playing a game, I get a call and when I hang up, the game has restarted? Or I load a page on my browser and when I go back it has to reload? Or pausing any game and pressing home to do something else, then coming back to it to see it has to restart? I don't think my phone can handle more than two tasks well.

Anyway, at this point, what do the experts think I should do? A hard reset? Maybe format my SD card too? Or what else can I do? Any suggestions would be really appreciated.


----------



## deejaylobo

So, no one else experiences lags after a few days of running all their apps? Maybe once they cross the 70 apps mark. No stutters in scrolling or gaming? No one else notices Android's poor multi-tasking? Poor app load times, poor widget response times?

I'm trying to figure out if it's just my phone or whether this happens to everyone.


----------



## vandy353

I've been running co2 with apocalypse kernel at 1.44 for a good week or 2 now. Haven't had a single problem reboot daily and clear dalvic cache every now and then.


----------



## vandy353

Forgot to add that I only have around 25 or so apps though


----------



## TechKidTarek

i have around 56 i also feel the lag mine is rooted and unlocked bootloader bought setcpu but never overclocked just changed it to ondemand also flashed a ram optimisation but it still gets kinda slow


----------



## briandigital

I have like 85 apps and it doesnt slow me down, what rom and kernel

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jholm7

You may have already resolved this; however, I'll add my 2 cents.

The volume of apps shouldn't be an issue except but the number running services and the amount of memory those services take. If you're employing CM7 it has a default vm heap of 32m (JIT). The problems begin when your services leave less available memory than the vm heap. The moral of the story is, be sure you have at least the amount of free memory as your vm heap.

Also, these services have different triggers. For example Maps will launch at boot, power connected, power disconnected, app installed, app removed and one or two more that I am forgetting. Other triggers for apps can be turning on your screen, an incoming call, ended call, location change, received SMS or MMS, switching between wifi and data and a couple dozen others. Each trigger can launch 1 to 20 apps. Obviously, the more services that launch at a certain trigger point will cause a drain on resources. Moral of the story: if you're going to have 10 billion apps then you're going to have to micromanage their launch points. (I have ~120 apps)

Use Autostarts if you want to manage what apps and services launch and when. Maps, for me, launches only when I tap the icon, same with Facebook and google+ and several others.

No need to flash over and over nor continually clear dalvik-cache.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## luvinN1

This happened to me with my nexus s. I have 215 apps installed. I used autokiller memory optimizer by AndRS studio and this made the phone much snappier. This was my last resort cause I was too lazy to wipe and restore the phone.

Since you're flashing roms regularly I would backup everything and do a factory reset. Restore apps only and only restore with data to those apps that are important to you. I recently have done this and now the phone feel like new. after a factory reset I still use the autokiller memory optimizer. This is my favourite app.

Good luck!


----------



## dmanlee

Thanks for this thread. I was having the exact same problem w/ my Nexus. I was thinking that it was really time for a dual-core phone w/ 1 GB RAM, even tho I remember this phone running smoothly when I first got it 2 months ago. AutoKiller Memory Optimizer made a huge difference & not in a gimmicky task-killer way. It's like having a brand new phone & no molasses style lag/freeze. Great advice guys.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------

